# Link to CMS Regulations on Copying & Pasting



## DanaClark (Dec 1, 2016)

Could someone please provide a direct link to the CMS regulations on copying & pasting within documentation?  I've found some Fact Sheets that reference this, particularly in regard to the use of EHRs, but have not been able to find the specific regulation.  Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 2, 2016)

There have been no regulations made for this as far as I'm aware.  I do have a couple publications that I frequently use as references, which you may already have found but here they are:

CMS fact sheet on EHR use (good references and links at the end):

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare-Medica...ownloads/docmatters-ehr-providerfactsheet.pdf

OIG reports that address this issue:

https://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-01-11-00570.pdf
https://oig.hhs.gov/oei/reports/oei-01-11-00571.pdf


----------



## DanaClark (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you!  I had found those two.


----------

